# Celeste gave me fragments instead of a diy???



## secretlyenvious (Apr 23, 2020)

I’m in no way done, the only zodiac ones I have are Aries and Leo!!! Has this happened to others?


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 23, 2020)

Perhaps it just isn't a 100% chance?


----------



## eminyan (Apr 23, 2020)

oh? thats cool though was it normal ones or zodiac frags? :0


----------



## Lilybells (Apr 23, 2020)

I also got star fragments today! I have the Aries and Taurus ones so far, so I was assuming that she gives them out during their corresponding horoscope dates. But I could be wrong since you got a Leo instead of Taurus?


----------



## kirbbys (Apr 23, 2020)

-- edit : wrong thread, whoops !


----------



## secretlyenvious (Apr 23, 2020)

I got the Leo one when my friend was tting and in Leo szn I think... but I don’t have the Taurus yet and she was in Taurus season today!!! Sooo weird


----------



## Lilybells (Apr 23, 2020)

Oh no!! That's so weird!


----------



## xara (Apr 23, 2020)

that’s weird! i’ve never experienced that with her before - she’s always given me diys ;u;


----------



## corlee1289 (Apr 23, 2020)

This is happening to me also. I think it means all the base ones by Celeste are now all given and complete. All that’s left is the zodiac ones which you can only get when you’re in those respective time periods.


----------



## secretlyenvious (Apr 23, 2020)

corlee1289 said:


> This is happening to me also. I think it means all the base ones by Celeste are now all given and complete. All that’s left is the zodiac ones which you can only get when you’re in those respective time periods.


That’s really weird, because I don’t have the Taurus recipe???


----------



## Ace Marvel (Apr 23, 2020)

I read someone that once you have all the DIY, she will give star fragments, and the zodiac ones only during their time, so she should start giving Taurus right now, I visited an island in June and got the Gemini closet.


----------



## secretlyenvious (Apr 23, 2020)

Teddy345 said:


> I read someone that once you have all the DIY, she will give star fragments, and the zodiac ones only during their time, so she should start giving Taurus right now, I visited an island in June and got the Gemini closet.


See that makes sense, but I don’t have the Taurus bathtub yet...... and I’m visiting islands right now in Taurus szn so I should be getting it before stars??


----------



## absol (Apr 23, 2020)

secretlyenvious said:


> See that makes sense, but I don’t have the Taurus bathtub yet...... and I’m visiting islands right now in Taurus szn so I should be getting it before stars??


Hm what's your date?


----------



## secretlyenvious (Apr 23, 2020)

mentali said:


> Hm what's your date?


I’m in real time right now and so have all the islands I’ve visited.


----------



## absol (Apr 23, 2020)

secretlyenvious said:


> I’m in real time right now and so have all the islands I’ve visited.


Oh did you visit your friend today to get the leo diy?
Maybe you can only get 1 a day or smth but I really don't know it sounds strange.


----------



## secretlyenvious (Apr 23, 2020)

mentali said:


> Oh did you visit your friend today to get the leo diy?
> Maybe you can only get 1 a day or smth but I really don't know it sounds strange.


The Leo is from another time. Today I got 5 fragments.


----------



## IonicKarma (Apr 24, 2020)

mentali said:


> Oh did you visit your friend today to get the leo diy?
> Maybe you can only get 1 a day or smth but I really don't know it sounds strange.



you can only get one thing from Celeste a day though I'm pretty sure if you talk to her on another island she shouldn't give you anything at all so that wouldn't explain the star fragments


----------



## tajikey (Apr 24, 2020)

mentali said:


> Oh did you visit your friend today to get the leo diy?
> Maybe you can only get 1 a day or smth but I really don't know it sounds strange.


You can definitely only get one thing from Celeste a day.


----------



## corlee1289 (Apr 24, 2020)

Because you got the Leo, the game may try to force you to continue going on chronological order. Best bet is to go back to March for it to reset and then go to April to get your DIY. 

Once I went from March 2020 to April 2020 and then June 2020, back to March 2020. The game’s mom sent me a birthday greeting despite me never having visited November (my birth month). So I think the game needs to go in order. 

It’s worth a shot.


----------



## Sunleaf (May 26, 2020)

Same has happened to me. I went back from May to February for the pisces diy. I found a meteor shower with Celeste, I got the pisces fragments the next day but Celeste gave me frags. I tried 3 more times to get the DIY from Celeste with no luck. I went backwards in time and found Celeste again, No luck this time as well. She gave me frags again. Not sure what I am doing wrong, I am in the correct date but still she's giving me frags and I don't have the Pisces DIY yet. Could it be I have to go forward in time instead of backwards?


----------



## Sloom (May 26, 2020)

since you're only allowed 1 Celeste recipe per day regardless of how many Celestes you visit, maybe monthly Celeste DIYs work in the same way, only giving you 1 different 1 per month? 

I visit Celeste every day and I got a Gemini closet recently and I've never had another star-sign thing since as well. I'm definitely not done with my regular Celeste recipes tho lol, I got loads of flower wands to go

also, how many star fragments are you given? that could be a good way to farm once you have every recipe


----------



## Sholee (May 26, 2020)

secretlyenvious said:


> I’m in real time right now and so have all the islands I’ve visited.



Wasn't the last day to get the taurus bathtub recipe May 21? If so, you need to find someone still in the taurus month (Apr 21 - May 21) to get it.


----------



## secretlyenvious (May 26, 2020)

Sholee said:


> Wasn't the last day to get the taurus bathtub recipe May 21? If so, you need to find someone still in the taurus month (Apr 21 - May 21) to get it.


Hey! It was just by luck I saw my old thread rotating hahaha. I actually posted this like a month ago.


----------



## Bioness (May 26, 2020)

Sunleaf said:


> Same has happened to me. I went back from May to February for the pisces diy. I found a meteor shower with Celeste, I got the pisces fragments the next day but Celeste gave me frags. I tried 3 more times to get the DIY from Celeste with no luck. I went backwards in time and found Celeste again, No luck this time as well. She gave me frags again. Not sure what I am doing wrong, I am in the correct date but still she's giving me frags and I don't have the Pisces DIY yet. Could it be I have to go forward in time instead of backwards?



It is a bug. To fix it you need another character to get the recipe for you.


----------



## Pyoopi (May 26, 2020)

Just in case if this is happening to others, this thread talks about how you can accidentally 'lock' yourself from Celeste diys.





__





						You can lock yourself out of zodiac DIY
					

Just a little PSA: it’s possible to lock yourself out of the current zodiac DIY if you travel to a time travelling island!   I went to a TT island a couple nights ago and obtained the Libra scale instead of the Gemini closet. Now Celeste only gives me star frags.  Luckily my partner has an...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Noctis (May 26, 2020)

I'm assuming this only happens if you grab a different diy than the one you're supposed to on the date it starts? I have the saggitarius arrow and I got it around the aries month and I've gotten the taurus tub no problem and I keep getting more days that I need from her.


----------



## carackobama (May 26, 2020)

I didn’t know this could happen but it’s super cool tbh


----------

